# Another Rhom or comp?



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

Its taken months just to get these pics, they are not great but i can tell you the serra are uniform and the eye is redder in person

So frank what do you think? im edging towards comp. Collection was columbia.

Pfury wont allow me to upload








So heres a link to the pics http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/s...ad.php?t=264280


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

It definately looks like a rhom a nice one too.


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

Rhom? the spotting puts me off, maybe its just me that can see bars


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

I know you have to look at linked pics but i would appreciate you guys opinions too


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i love ur tank
sick


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> jonah Posted Aug 15 2009, 09:17 AM
> Its taken months just to get these pics, they are not great but i can tell you the serra are uniform and the eye is redder in person
> 
> So frank what do you think? im edging towards comp. Collection was columbia.


The rivers of Columbia flow through parts of Peru (rio Putamayo if I remember correctly). This fish is the same undescribed species I've examined and have no ID on. Is it S. rhombeus or S. compressus? Or is it a new species. I tend to lean to undescribed since there is no scientific explanation yet.


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

Id love to see the one you've examined hastatus. Hes really changed in colour in the month or so ive had him, he started really good with red eyes now his anal is clolored and the body is silver with sparkly scales, not grown in length but definitely bulked out


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks like my comp cf, one of those mystery serras as I like to call them.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> jonah Posted Today, 02:42 PM
> Id love to see the one you've examined hastatus. Hes really changed in colour in the month or so ive had him, he started really good with red eyes now his anal is clolored and the body is silver with sparkly scales, not grown in length but definitely bulked out


its at the top of the page 1a & 1b. The fish was sent to Neotropical Division in Michigan for further examiniation.

http://opefe.com/unid_pira_sp.html


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

its at the top of the page 1a & 1b. The fish was sent to Neotropical Division in Michigan for further examiniation.

http://opefe.com/unid_pira_sp.html
[/quote]

Youre right he really does look like that, though id say mine has slightly less oval spots than that and more pronouced red/orange in his anal fin. Yours looks just like my previous one from same collector, he now resides in the freezer.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > jonah Posted Today, 02:42 PM
> > Id love to see the one you've examined hastatus. Hes really changed in colour in the month or so ive had him, he started really good with red eyes now his anal is clolored and the body is silver with sparkly scales, not grown in length but definitely bulked out
> 
> 
> ...


Are they both the same fish?


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

Trigga said:


> > jonah Posted Today, 02:42 PM
> > Id love to see the one you've examined hastatus. Hes really changed in colour in the month or so ive had him, he started really good with red eyes now his anal is clolored and the body is silver with sparkly scales, not grown in length but definitely bulked out
> 
> 
> ...


Are they both the same fish?
[/quote]

According to what it says about the pics yes its the same fish. Supposedly grew alot faster than you would expect a rhom to do in captivity. I could handle faster growth if mine grows into that.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Yes, same fish in both photos several months apart.


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

Here is the previous one, fresh from the freezer


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

What was the difference in size, ie growth rate on that specimen? Just so i know what to expect if mine is one


----------

